# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Αντλία νερού GRUNDFOS, ανάβει το λαμπάκι έλειψης νερού.

## κιμετ

Έχω αντλία νερού GRUNDFOS , ανάβει το λαμπάκι έλειψης νερού, κάποια στιγμή μετά από πολλές φορές που θά πατήσω την επανεκκίνηση, δουλεύει κανονικά για μία δύο μέρες. Μετά πάλι τά ίδια. Να σημειώσω ότι τραβάει νερό από ντεπόζιτο. Τί συμβαίνει?

----------

